# Tokina Officially Announces the Opera 50mm f/1.4 FF



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 28, 2018)

```
<strong>FEBRUARY 28, 2018</strong> – Kenko Tokina Co., Ltd. is proud to announce the new Tokina opera 50mm F1.4 FF , a premium Full Frame lens for high-end DSLR cameras.</p>
<p><strong>Overview

</strong>With the debut of opera 50mm F1.4 FF we are launching a new series of next generation premium full-frame lenses for high-end DSLR cameras called “opera” series.</p>
<p>Opera series is designed to perfectly match recent high-spec full-frame DSLR cameras, which keep requiring high quality optics to be used with. In addition to originally high-valued Tokina AT-X series, this new opera series is positioned as top premium series of full-frame size lenses and will be further expanded with other lenses of related specifications and performance.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>In modern society the word “opera” is commonly used to express general genres of stage art. In Italian it means work or work of art. As an omitted art genre definition opera comes from “opera musicale” that means a piece of music work. In Latin opera comes from “opus” and in contemporary language “magnum opus”, “opera magna” still has a meaning of “great literary, artistic or intellectual work”. We chose the name “opera” for a new premium full-frame DSLR lens series thinking of a lens that will help photographer in creating real “work of art”.</p>
<p><strong>About the product

</strong>The debuting premium full-frame lens for high-end DSLR cameras in opera series is 50mm F1.4 FF (FF – Full-Frame). Designed for full-frame format DSLR cameras, opera 50mm F1.4 FF adopts a ring-shaped ultrasonic motor for autofocus drive module. Weather sealing prevents from dust and moisture to come inside the lens body. For the first time in Tokina line up Nikon mount model incorporates an electric diaphragm mechanism. The direction of the focus ring rotation fits the genuine Nikon and Canon lens.</p>
<p><strong>Mounts:</strong> Nikon F, Canon EF

<strong>Sensor size:</strong> full frame format

<strong>Sales release:</strong> summer 2018A prototype of Tokina opera 50mm F1.4 FF will be displayed at CP+2018 Kenko Tokina booth location: Exhibition Hall(1F), booth # G-57</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## slclick (Feb 28, 2018)

Now that we have read and digested the marketing speak in this press release I look forward to hearing meaningful reports and reviews on this possibly useful tool. Until then....Dustin? Bryan? Who will have a crack at this baby?


----------



## tianxiaozhang (Feb 28, 2018)

slclick said:


> Now that we have read and digested the marketing speak in this press release I look forward to hearing meaningful reports and reviews on this possibly useful tool. Until then....Dustin? Bryan? Who will have a crack at this baby?



Is that everybody now? Nikon, Sony, Sigma, Tamron, Zeiss Milvus, Tokina... all 35mm lens manufacturers except Canon have a modern and reasonably priced 50mm/1.4 younger than models I shoot.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 28, 2018)

tianxiaozhang said:


> Is that everybody now? Nikon, Sony, Sigma, Tamron, Zeiss Milvus, Tokina... all 35mm lens manufacturers except Canon have a modern and reasonably priced 50mm/1.4 younger than models I shoot.



+1. Good burn.

- A


----------



## Bekippe (Feb 28, 2018)

I now immediately think of ahsanford any time I see a new 50mm lens release. The universe has never trolled one person so well.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Feb 28, 2018)

Now that Tamron (G2) and Sigma (Art) are producing pro quality lenses, Tokina is finally going to try it (Opera). My experience with Tokina years and years ago is their lenses are not sharp. Even their own ads the pictures don't look that sharp. It will be interesting to see what they do here, but based on their track record I am not holding my breath.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 28, 2018)

Bekippe said:


> I now immediately think of ahsanford any time I see a new 50mm lens release. The universe has never trolled one person so well.



My heart is with a small (but modern) double gauss offering -- I don't want the big pickle jar retrofocus nonsense out there, and I don't want the crappy plastic fantastic f/1.8 STM.

I haven't looked at the optical designs of all these new autofocusing non-Canon 50s, but at first glance:


Sigma = definition of a pickle jar = no.
Tamron 45 = 2/3 the weight of the Sigma, but still largely a pickle jar size-wise = I get to carry a large lens around for... f/1.8? Meh.
Tokina = needs published specs, but it looks pretty big

Eventually, I'll get weak and just grab a 50L and live with it's non-flat field, external focusing and flaky AF wider than f/2. But it would just be so easy to modernize the 50 f/1.4 in an internally focusing design and please the world with a lovely little $499 50 f/1.4 USM II.

- A


----------



## Viggo (Feb 28, 2018)

Does anyone have experience here with Tokina AF? Is it slow/fast, accurate or Sigma?


----------



## tianxiaozhang (Feb 28, 2018)

Viggo said:


> accurate or Sigma?



Good one...


----------



## NancyP (Feb 28, 2018)

What ahsanford said - Where's our new 50 with AF (and IS would be nice, too), Canon?

More specs, please...
The Sigma is a heavy beast.
I have to say I like the Tokina name, as my OTHER hobby is listening to opera (Italian, French, German, other languages)


----------



## slclick (Feb 28, 2018)

NancyP said:


> What ahsanford said - Where's our new 50 with AF (and IS would be nice, too), Canon?
> 
> More specs, please...
> The Sigma is a heavy beast.
> I have to say I like the Tokina name, as my OTHER hobby is listening to opera (Italian, French, German, other languages)



It is such a shame after the 24/28 IS twins and then the 35 f/2 IS that the family didn't continue into 50/85 and then some. I'm very happy for all of the 85 1.4 IS owners out there, it's too bad there isn't a little brother for different budgets.


----------



## Mac Duderson (Feb 28, 2018)

Another sharp 50mm... :
I shoot mostly still weddings and commercial video and I don't care about more sharpness and bokeh. There are lots of options for that already.
If this Tokina was LESS sharp then the Sigma ART but had Image Stabalization I would have sold my Sigma and bought this Tokina in a sec!
I need a IS 50mm for video. Most lenses are sharp today. I would even buy the old Canon 50mm 1.4 if it had IS in it.
I feel like Tokina is just jumping on the hype but I think they would have done better to build a lens no one else has EVER made. 50mm 1.4 IS. SOLD! ;D 8) ;D 8)


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 28, 2018)

Mac Duderson said:


> Another sharp 50mm... :
> I shoot mostly still weddings and commercial video and I don't care about more sharpness and bokeh. There are lots of options for that already.
> If this Tokina was LESS sharp then the Sigma ART but had Image Stabalization I would have sold my Sigma and bought this Tokina in a sec!
> I need a IS 50mm for video. Most lenses are sharp today. I would even buy the old Canon 50mm 1.4 if it had IS in it.
> I feel like Tokina is just jumping on the hype but I think they would have done better to build a lens no one else has EVER made. 50mm 1.4 IS. SOLD! ;D 8) ;D 8)


Tokina is not an expert in image stabilizer and canon does not seem to be in a hurry to make a 50mm IS. So at this point you can choose between Tamron 45mm VC (almost 50 anyway), and the excellent Canon 85mm IS.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 28, 2018)

slclick said:


> It is such a shame after the 24/28 IS twins and then the 35 f/2 IS that the family didn't continue into 50/85 and then some. I'm very happy for all of the 85 1.4 IS owners out there, it's too bad there isn't a little brother for different budgets.



That's because they are in different families. See chart (a bit dated in fairness), but you see that the 24/28/35 IS lenses were actually replacements/upgrades to _an even older family_ of lenses than the 'middle' family we have been waiting for replacements for.

We have yet to see a replacement for the middle family 20 / fast 28 / 50 / 85 / 100 USM primes that came out from 1991-1995. 

- A


----------



## aceflibble (Feb 28, 2018)

I can't wait for the fast 90s lenses to be updated. The 20, 28, and 50 sorely need it. The 85 and 100 still hold up well but I wouldn't say no to sealing and IS.

But yeah, _any_ new Canon 50 would be nice at this point. This Tokina could well be great, but Tokina's AF in the past has been around that of Tamron—accurate, but noticeably slower than first-party—and they tend to drop the ball when it comes to transmission and vignetting. I'd hope that for the launch of a new premium line they would have sorted out those kinks, but if not, we could just be looking at what is essentially the Tamron 45mm without stabilisation.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 28, 2018)

aceflibble said:


> I can't wait for the fast 90s lenses to be updated. The 20, 28, and 50 sorely need it. The 85 and 100 still hold up well but I wouldn't say no to sealing and IS.



Curious: are any non-(L or DO) lenses weather sealed?

- A


----------



## vangelismm (Feb 28, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > It is such a shame after the 24/28 IS twins and then the 35 f/2 IS that the family didn't continue into 50/85 and then some. I'm very happy for all of the 85 1.4 IS owners out there, it's too bad there isn't a little brother for different budgets.
> ...



I´m hopeless.
Canon wont make an 85mm 1.8 IS like de 35mm and any 50mm IS will be L.


----------



## slclick (Feb 28, 2018)

vangelismm said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > slclick said:
> ...



I'm aware of the different family thing, I owned a couple of those older ones. The 35 was like having a bee buzzing in your ear when trying to lock focus.


----------



## funkboy (Mar 1, 2018)

So glad to see Tokina back in the game. My 11-16 f/2.8 is awesome. Even though it's technically a "crop" lens it works great as a 16mm f/2.8 on my full-frame 6D!


----------



## Antono Refa (Mar 1, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> We have yet to see a replacement for the middle family 20 / fast 28 / 50 / 85 / 100 USM primes that came out from 1991-1995.



If that replacement ever happens, it will not have IS, as the 24-28-35 had.

With 85mm f/1.4L IS USM & 100mm f/2.8 IS USM, Canon can't have cheaper 85mm f/1.8 IS USM & 100mm f/2 IS USM as well, especially in a shrinking market.


----------



## Ah-Keong (Mar 1, 2018)

Hope Canon updates the f/1,2L with a mark II or offer a 50mm f/1,4L IS like the 85mm f/1,4L IS!
:


----------



## Antono Refa (Mar 1, 2018)

Ah-Keong said:


> Hope Canon updates the f/1,2L with a mark II or offer a 50mm f/1,4L IS like the 85mm f/1,4L IS!



I trust Canon to follow the 85mm f/1.4L IS with an as expensive 50mm f/1.4L IS.

Personally, I've invested in four expensive L zooms, I'm not going to spend $1,000+ a piece on an L prime as well.


----------



## Viggo (Mar 1, 2018)

Ah-Keong said:


> Hope Canon updates the f/1,2L with a mark II or offer a 50mm f/1,4L IS like the 85mm f/1,4L IS!
> :



Absolutely agreed, they should do two 50 L’s also, a 50 f1.4 L IS equal in IQ to the 85 IS would be excellent 8)


----------



## LSXPhotog (Mar 1, 2018)

I really look forward to seeing the price point and the results this lens can produce. Tokina has a good track record over overbuilding lenses that look like they're extremely outdated. This is the first lens I've seen from the brand that looks modern and looks nice. The hands on videos show off the details of the lens and it's a very nice looking piece of glass. Tokina has always manufactured some great performing lenses...hopefully their AF motor is a little quieter these days, but that's going to reflect in the price point.


----------



## Viggo (Mar 1, 2018)

LSXPhotog said:


> I really look forward to seeing the price point and the results this lens can produce. Tokina has a good track record over overbuilding lenses that look like they're extremely outdated. This is the first lens I've seen from the brand that looks modern and looks nice. The hands on videos show off the details of the lens and it's a very nice looking piece of glass. Tokina has always manufactured some great performing lenses...hopefully their AF motor is a little quieter these days, but that's going to reflect in the price point.



Do you have links to any hands-on videos? I couldn’t seem to find anything yet...


----------



## slclick (Mar 1, 2018)

Viggo said:


> LSXPhotog said:
> 
> 
> > I really look forward to seeing the price point and the results this lens can produce. Tokina has a good track record over overbuilding lenses that look like they're extremely outdated. This is the first lens I've seen from the brand that looks modern and looks nice. The hands on videos show off the details of the lens and it's a very nice looking piece of glass. Tokina has always manufactured some great performing lenses...hopefully their AF motor is a little quieter these days, but that's going to reflect in the price point.
> ...



I know this was an 'announcement' but it was stated a prototype would be available to see at CP+ (This week) and that availability starts summer 2018.


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 1, 2018)

Lenstip has posted hands on preview of this new lens. It certainly looks modern and well polished lens. 

https://www.optyczne.pl/12129-news-O_tym_jak_Tokina_zaczęła_robić_ładne_obiektywy.html


----------



## Ah-Keong (Mar 2, 2018)

Antono Refa said:


> I trust Canon to follow the 85mm f/1.4L IS with an as expensive 50mm f/1.4L IS.
> 
> Personally, I've invested in four expensive L zooms, I'm not going to spend $1,000+ a piece on an L prime as well.



I am looking at getting a 50mm L prime. Hopes it come soon else I would get the f/1,2L


----------



## Ah-Keong (Mar 2, 2018)

Viggo said:


> Absolutely agreed, they should do two 50 L’s also, a 50 f1.4 L IS equal in IQ to the 85 IS would be excellent 8)



Yes Yes! I am waiting for it!


----------



## jd7 (Mar 2, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Bekippe said:
> 
> 
> > I now immediately think of ahsanford any time I see a new 50mm lens release. The universe has never trolled one person so well.
> ...



I do like what the Sigma Art can do, but I picked up a second-hand 50 1.8 STM recently to try having a small and light lens in my kit and I have to say it's surprisingly good. It's not the Art, of course, but it's pretty good. Not sure if it's the extra aperture blades or newer coatings or what, but the IQ seems a real step up from anything I ever got out of the three or four copies of the 50 1.8 II I've used over the years.

Edit - used the 50 STM again today with trees/foliage in the background and the bokeh was disappointing. It's hard to complain for the money, but it does have its shortcomings (and that is before we get on to things like build quality and manual focusing). I have to say though that it has made me more interested in the idea of an Ahansford 50, ie something easier to throw in the bag than the Sigma Art which still has good IQ even if not quite at the top level.


----------



## aceflibble (Mar 3, 2018)

^The 50 STM is optically great from f/4, but yes, both the quality and the rendering style at wider apertures is pretty horrendous. That's what you get for such a cheap lens which is now primarily sold as APS-C users' very first portrait prime. It's actually the best of the Canon autofocus 50s for studio, though; at f/8-11 it's the sharpest, most neutral, cleanest-rendering of the three.



ahsanford said:


> Curious: are any non-(L or DO) lenses weather sealed?
> 
> - A


No, although IIRC the preproduction 17-55 f/2.8 and 35mm f/2 IS were both partially sealed.


----------



## drnedel (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi,

I heard a statement that the Tokina lens will be optically identical to the new Pentax 50mm 1.4, which starts selling approximately NOW. Anyone knows if this is true/likely?

Can we use any test/review results about the Pentax lens to evaluate what to expect from the Tokina glass?


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 3, 2018)

drnedel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I heard a statement that the Tokina lens will be optically identical to the new Pentax 50mm 1.4, which starts selling approximately NOW. Anyone knows if this is true/likely?
> 
> Can we use any test/review results about the Pentax lens to evaluate what to expect from the Tokina glass?



Well the Pentax one is on pre-order at Wex for £1,199, delivery due end of July, so it will be interesting to see how much Toking ask for theirs. According to info on the web Pentax developed this lens and it is Toking who are licensing it. Not the way round I would have expected as Pentax seems to have used Tamron for their recent FF zooms.


----------

